# how to tell if goat is pregnant



## nstilwater

I need to know how to tell if my goat is pregnant. i got a goat for free off craigslist in september. she was slightly skinny and when i picked her up the guy wouldt let us on his property. we didnt see any other goats and were told she lived with a donkey. we got her as a pet she is a mixed breed although we were told she was a lamancha..........definatly not! anyway......now she is extremely fat! i was looking for signs of heat since we got her and didnt notice any.....although i am new to owning goats! her abdomen now sticks out from her sides probably at least eight inches on both sides. i realize that goat bellys stick out but this is really far and she is not looking fat elsewhere. if she was bred in september then she would be due in february and she already looks like she has triplets in there. is there anyway to tell for sure if she is.....when would you be able to feel babies moving? it i possible there was a male on the property cause like i said the guy was real shady and wouldnt let us on property she wasnt properly cared for and i felt sorry or her so we took her anyway very happy now!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

I am not sure on that, but I did the same mistake of buying a goat from someone on CL, it turned out to be a very bad idea. One thing that I can suggest, have her checked out by a vet. I didn't and thing's went from bad to worse with her. The guy didn't take care of her at all, and she was in bad shape. I hope that everything turns out well for you and her. Happy to hear that you got her out of a shady place.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I asked this question myself.  blood test or sanogram.  Only way to tell for sure.


----------



## Queen Mum

OK, you should do a number of things.  

Get fecals done.  
Make sure she has had shots. (You can give them yourself.) CD/T  can be bought at the feedstore.  2.5 cc's  
She needs a BoSe shot and some copper.  
Make sure she has minerals.  A mineral block would be good,  or loose minerals are good.
Have you trimmed her hooves?  A firm understanding is important whether or not she is pregnant.

AND POST PICTURES HERE so we can admire your lovely girl.   
Also so we can help you decide if she is PG.  Side, top, front, back and bottom (poochy shot is what it is called - with her tail up)  I know it sounds invasive, but really some of us think that is important.  If she has an udder, we want to see that too.  

You have to have ten posts to post pictures to start talking!  We all love goats and will converse endlessly with you about your goats so that will take, oh, about 5 minutes.


----------



## nstilwater

Thank you all who have replied so far. I am actually a Vet Tech so i do know about goats just have never owned my own. i even have experience helping with problems while kidding and c-sections, bottle fed babies, can give injections, etc.... i have already trimmed her feet, wormed her, she has all the proper food is very friendly and doesnt mind being worked with, halter trained and packs a backpack for hiking already. her udders look as if she has had a kid before although they are definatly not the best quality udders.......different sized and point in weird direction. we got her to eat brush and take hiking so were not worried about looks! i will take pics and post them tomorrow. we love her. Her name is Matilda


----------



## autumnprairie

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> OK, you should do a number of things.
> 
> Get fecals done.
> Make sure she has had shots. (You can give them yourself.) CD/T  can be bought at the feedstore.  2.5 cc's
> She needs a BoSe shot and some copper.
> Make sure she has minerals.  A mineral block would be good,  or loose minerals are good.
> Have you trimmed her hooves?  A firm understanding is important whether or not she is pregnant.
> 
> AND POST PICTURES HERE so we can admire your lovely girl.
> Also so we can help you decide if she is PG.  Side, top, front, back and bottom (poochy shot is what it is called - with her tail up)  I know it sounds invasive, but really some of us think that is important.  If she has an udder, we want to see that too.
> 
> You have to have ten posts to post pictures to start talking!  We all love goats and will converse endlessly with you about your goats so that will take, oh, about 5 minutes.


X2 
we love to talk goat


----------



## autumnprairie

nstilwater said:
			
		

> Thank you all who have replied so far. I am actually a Vet Tech so i do know about goats just have never owned my own. i even have experience helping with problems while kidding and c-sections, bottle fed babies, can give injections, etc.... i have already trimmed her feet, wormed her, she has all the proper food is very friendly and doesnt mind being worked with, halter trained and packs a backpack for hiking already. her udders look as if she has had a kid before although they are definatly not the best quality udders.......different sized and point in weird direction. we got her to eat brush and take hiking so were not worried about looks! i will take pics and post them tomorrow. we love her. Her name is Matilda


 sounds like you saved her life.If you are not over feeding her I would say she probably is pg. what kind of a mix is she?


----------



## nstilwater

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> nstilwater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all who have replied so far. I am actually a Vet Tech so i do know about goats just have never owned my own. i even have experience helping with problems while kidding and c-sections, bottle fed babies, can give injections, etc.... i have already trimmed her feet, wormed her, she has all the proper food is very friendly and doesnt mind being worked with, halter trained and packs a backpack for hiking already. her udders look as if she has had a kid before although they are definatly not the best quality udders.......different sized and point in weird direction. we got her to eat brush and take hiking so were not worried about looks! i will take pics and post them tomorrow. we love her. Her name is Matilda
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you saved her life.If you are not over feeding her I would say she probably is pg. what kind of a mix is she?
Click to expand...

i dont know she is a creamy white color with floppy ears like a nubian she is large dog size she is a pig when it comes to food so i try not to feed her too much doesnt get much grain but she does like to steal the alpacas hay......she stands on her hind feet to reach up high......the alpacas are geting moved as soon as their fence gets fixed


----------



## autumnprairie

nstilwater said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nstilwater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all who have replied so far. I am actually a Vet Tech so i do know about goats just have never owned my own. i even have experience helping with problems while kidding and c-sections, bottle fed babies, can give injections, etc.... i have already trimmed her feet, wormed her, she has all the proper food is very friendly and doesnt mind being worked with, halter trained and packs a backpack for hiking already. her udders look as if she has had a kid before although they are definatly not the best quality udders.......different sized and point in weird direction. we got her to eat brush and take hiking so were not worried about looks! i will take pics and post them tomorrow. we love her. Her name is Matilda
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you saved her life.If you are not over feeding her I would say she probably is pg. what kind of a mix is she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know she is a creamy white color with floppy ears like a nubian she is large dog size she is a pig when it comes to food so i try not to feed her too much doesnt get much grain but she does like to steal the alpacas hay......she stands on her hind feet to reach up high......the alpacas are geting moved as soon as their fence gets fixed
Click to expand...

do you give her free choice hay? as far as pg post pics someone will let you know but the only sure way is a test either sonogram or blood test.
We can also play guess the breed from the pics too.


----------



## Queen Mum

nstilwater said:
			
		

> Thank you all who have replied so far. I am actually a *Vet Tech* so i do know about goats just have never owned my own. i even have experience helping with problems while kidding and c-sections, bottle fed babies, can give injections, etc.... i have already trimmed her feet, wormed her, she has all the proper food is very friendly and doesnt mind being worked with, halter trained and packs a backpack for hiking already. her udders look as if she has had a kid before although they are definatly not the best quality udders.......different sized and point in weird direction. we got her to eat brush and take hiking so were not worried about looks! i will take pics and post them tomorrow. we love her. Her name is Matilda


Ooh, vet tech,  That sounds like fun!   

And pack goats,  I love pack goats.   We shall be looking forward to your pictures!   ASAP!  no, no, that would be STAT!

Do you have pics of her packing?


----------



## nstilwater

OK here are pictures of Matilda the first one is when i first got her in september the rest i took today she wasnt very cooperative any guesses on her breed also?

Matilda in september






top view





rearview





rearview 2





Bellyshot


----------



## autumnprairie

I would say yes to PG and my breed guess is Nubian/ Saanen mix


----------



## Queen Mum

Nice job on the pictures.  I agree PG and Nubian Saanen mix.  It will be interesting to see what kind of babies you get.   I love little Heinza's.

You are doing a great job getting her conditioned.   

I like her face.  She looks like she has a lot of character.  Matilda is a perfect name for her.

Congratulations on your lovely girl.


----------



## nstilwater

anybody else have an idea?


----------



## Mamaboid

I would say definitely pg, but I stink at recognizing breeds.


----------



## 77Herford

Ultra sounds work good.


----------



## Queen Mum

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ultra sounds work good.


Of course, what works best is to wait about 3 or four months and then you will know for sure...


----------



## 77Herford

Or and ultrasound so you know what to expect.


----------



## ruminantlover27

Excuse me for not knowing but what is BoSe and CD/T?


----------



## TATN3712

Can you tell if my girl is pregnant? This is my first time as a goat mommy.
I bought her a month ago and the owner said that she had been running with the buck and that she believed she was pregnant. Her shape hasn't really changed this past month. Her sides are fairly sunken in, but they have been this whole month. Her spine is more prominent then my other 3 goats. But they are different breeds. The previous owner thought she would have her baby this month. But since there has been no change in her shape I am wondering if that is accurate.


----------



## autumnprairie

If she is pregnant I would say a single, as far as this month maybe I had one that showed no signs at all and then out of the blue showed all stages about 2 hours before delivery


----------



## AshleyFishy

Saanen/Nubian cross and if she is pregnant small single.

You can put your arms around her belly toward her udder and "bump" her. If it feels watery and squishy she might be pregnant, if it is tight and muscly she probably isn't. You can also look at her vulva, as they are in later pregnancy the tip will begin to point up. Also in later pregnancy you can push on her right side behind her ribs in that hallow area, you can sometime feel a kid in there.


----------



## TATN3712

THANKS for your suggestions!  I will try the belly bump.


----------



## AshleyFishy

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bouncing.html

Here is a link on bumping the goat. I've never felt anything hard doing my goats though, they always feel kind of like there is a over filled water balloon in there.


----------



## TATN3712

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## goatboy1973

autumnprairie said:


> I would say yes to PG and my breed guess is Nubian/ Saanen mix


I concur, half Nubian and half Saanen.  She also could be Kiko due to her meatier and less angular dairy-type build but with her being dehorned I will stick with my first inclination 1/2 Nubian and 1/2 Saanen.


----------



## taylorm17

AshleyFishy said:


> http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bouncing.html
> 
> Here is a link on bumping the goat. I've never felt anything hard doing my goats though, they always feel kind of like there is a over filled water balloon in there.


I use fiascofarms for everything I don't know. All the information has been reliable. I aM also not good with breeds, but it does look like the half Nubian and half saanen.


----------

